# IPTABLES und Cron



## ulf123 (15. Oktober 2006)

Hey leute =)

Vielleicht kennt ihr das problem und könnt mit weiterhelfen.

ich will bei mir auf meinem HomeServer ein Firewal mit IPtables einbauen...
DAs ist alles nicht das problem diese Sollen aber im bestimmten Takt vom Cron geladen werden.

Also hab ich das Script im Crontab eingetragen ... es  aber nicht.
Nach dem ich das ganze auch noch mal mit dem Apache getestet hab. ist mir aufgefallen das bei mir die IPTABLES nur von der Aktiven Shell übernommen werden alles was inaktive passiert wie z.b. Cron oder PHP geht nicht..

kann mir wer helfen?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Oktober 2006)

Mit welchem User wird denn der Cron-Eintrag ausgefuehrt? Da IPTables Eintraege in Kernel-Tabellen vornimmt muss dieses natuerlich als root ausgefuehrt werden, ansonsten wird es den Dienst verweigern.


----------

